# How to tell if a mantis is blind?



## Giosan (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi,

already posted a topic about the problem I have with P. Wahlbergii mating.

But I saw today that you don't see his 'pupils' (u know, those dots that seem to follow u around). He is also very unhandy climbing and walking on stuff. And like I mentioned before, he sees no movement, even not a moth right in front of him.

Anyone had these problems? Still possible to mate them even with a blind male?


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 9, 2008)

i have 1 with bad eyes but its not blind


----------



## Giosan (Mar 9, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i have 1 with bad eyes but its not blind


Seems like you can still see his 'pupils'...

Here are a few small pics. Not that clear, but normally you can see the black dots...now u see nothing! (there is a small vague black spot on the side but it's always there).


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Seems like you can still see his 'pupils'...Here are a few small pics. Not that clear, but normally you can see the black dots...now u see nothing! (there is a small vague black spot on the side but it's always there).


The pics are small but I think I can see them in the first two pics. I really doubt he is blind.


----------



## Giosan (Mar 9, 2008)

Rick said:


> The pics are small but I think I can see them in the first two pics. I really doubt he is blind.


Ye I Got bigger versions too but not a big difference, still white/purple..the black you probably see is the spot that's always there..

Even when looking really close I see NOTHING following me...


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 9, 2008)

put 1 in the dark for 8 hours..then take it out and take some pics..see what its eyes look like then..bloody shot red with no black bit that would look cool..get a close of for me..red eyes and no pupils..


----------

